# Accents



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Taken from a national newspaper the other day. West Country where i am from on the attractive side, cant be right!!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I guess we each have our preferences..... I may stir up something but for me N Irish, Scouse and Glaswegian (no particular order there) would be off the right hand side of the page. Generally though it is the tonal qualities together with the odd (to me) colloquialisms that I find myself wanting to get away from. Softer tones from say Aberdeen, Wakefield and south east Ireland are attractive. (or maybe it was just those girls I knew)

As a southerner with S. Irish lineage I guess it is no surprise that I find the top two to be correct, just in the wrong order.

[/stir]


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

My only real quarrels with that chart are Brum and Lancs, rather like both of them. I'd shove Glaswegian, N Irish and Geordie further right to accommodate.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Coming from Belfast I have to agree re Norn Iron, but it varies considerably with area. Southern Irish varies too, but in the main it's softer and more musical. Don't like Brummie or Liverpool either. Glaswegian I quite like, Geordie too. Plummy RP is pleasant and easy to listen to. SE English twang makes my hackles rise, though.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

grumpydaddy said:


> Softer tones from say Aberdeen, Wakefield


Got to be taking the piss......

Aberdonian is rough as feck (apart from the poshos)


----------



## colm1989 (Nov 17, 2014)

I wish the rest of my was as attractive as my accent supposedly is









There are some parts of Southern Ireland that have awful harsh accents too though...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

As a Brummy I've always cringed at our accent. It's slightly better than a Black Country / Dudley accent though.

Apologies to any Dudley forum members.....although coffee might not have hit there yet....I think Dudley still has WWII rationing in place.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Hmmm my accent isn't on there...


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Oi! You 'avin a giraffe? 'Ow caaan aneeewaan fink cockerny ain't 'kin 'tractive?


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Got to be taking the piss......
> 
> Aberdonian is rough as feck (apart from the poshos)


Fit like! Doric requires subtitles. Seems that the BBC also think N.Ire does as well (on Countryfile recently they had an old blacksmith recanting tales of yore about Seamus Heany on subtitles). I like the N.I accent personally.

Last time i remember a poll like this it was the Inverness area accent that scored as the nicest.

Personally, i favour the Orcadian accent.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> As a Brummy I've always cringed at our accent. It's slightly better than a Black Country / Dudley accent though.
> 
> Apologies to any Dudley forum members.....although coffee might night have hit there yet....I think Dudley still has WWII rationing in place.


As a 'foreigner' a Brummie just sounds like a slightly posher Yam Yam to me









I get people who just want to listen to me talk with my Geordie accent, after all there's a reason why call centres are located in certain parts of the county more than others


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Which national newspaper and where is the source for the info?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Urbs you've just reminded me of a cringeworthy moment. The woman next door had a fat old cat called Dudley. On the day some new neighbours moved in downstairs I happened to see the cat prowling around in the garden. Being fond of the cat, and accents, I called to it in a very audible voice and crap accent "Dood-lay!"

You'll never guess where the new neighbours just moved from.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

My first visit to the westcountry and I was in a market when a 6' 2" 20 stone stall holder approached and said "Can oi elp you my luvver?"

I have to admit to feeling very uneasy having not realised it is such a common greeting locally


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

majnu said:


> Which national newspaper and where is the source for the info?


Scottish friends sent me this link, saying how can West Country be on the attractive side as Bristol / Gloucester is awful (not as bad as Brummie of course







)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/ampp3d/what-uks-ugliest-accent-4789870


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Step21 said:


> Fit like! Doric requires subtitles. Seems that the BBC also think N.Ire does as well (on Countryfile recently they had an old blacksmith recanting tales of yore about Seamus Heany on subtitles). I like the N.I accent personally.
> 
> Last time i remember a poll like this it was the Inverness area accent that scored as the nicest.
> 
> Personally, i favour the Orcadian accent.


When I was homesick in London, any birds with a soft Glaswegian accent would make me go all funny.


----------



## skunkyf (Mar 25, 2014)

Ahhh good old N.Irish accent haha. Depends on what area you come from the tone changes are incredible. some parts of belfast can be really rough, but then again you go up to the north east its gotten very yokel in the last few years. It can be cringeworthy. I was asked recently by a customer from around 'the shires direction' if i had just moved back home because my accent was quite polite and not broad, Had a good laugh, also get mistaken for scottish a few times. doesn't help the multiple call centres from here are in the arsehole of belfast or Londonderry/Derry (take your pick, the locals can't decide lol) and torture the poor souls from all over the uk with particularly harsh tones.


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

If you watch corrie my accent is nowhere like theirs. Maybe because I've been influenced by the places and people I've worked with. When I go London though everyone sounds like Dizzy Rascal, what's with that?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> When I was homesick in London, any birds with a soft Glaswegian accent would make me go all funny.


Ah, bless


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> When I was homesick in London, any birds with a* soft Glaswegian accent* would make me go all funny.


Is that when they don't head butt you?


----------

